# What about Tibbet?



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

We've had alot of baritone talk from Posa to Rigoletto to Warren and "are they really tenors?" The name I don't remember hearing mentioned is Lawrence Tibbet.

Late enough to have recorded electronically and have the beauty in his voice very apparent, he long ago became a favorite of mine. I didn't go back and listen to alot of cuts for the virtues I would mention but this "Eri Tu" brought back that rich natural sound, great alternation between declamation and lyricism and always the sense that he is a living human being really speaking this.

Any one else hear what I hear?....or something else?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Scott, this thread appears in duplicate. Better contact a mod and ask to have one of them deleted, or chaos will reign!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes. He is a lighter baritone, but that's definitely a baritone timbre and tessitura.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Tibbett was the finest baritone America ever produced, maybe the only one on a par with the Golden Age Italians.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I think Tibbett was the finest baritone America ever produced, maybe the only one on a par with the Golden Age Italians.


Better than Warren, Merrill and MacNeil?


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Better than Warren, Merrill and MacNeil?


Much. Merrill is the only one who comes close, and that's primarily for beauty of sound.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It's Tibbett.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Better than Warren, Merrill and MacNeil?


Uh huh. ..................


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm a fan. Like BBoy said, not a big voice, but a fine singer and actor from all accounts. I agree with Woodduck's post and also with Viva's opinion that only Merrill can compare as far as American baritones.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Scott, this thread appears in duplicate. Better contact a mod and ask to have one of them deleted, or chaos will reign!


It's gone .


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> I'm a fan. Like BBoy said, not a big voice, but a fine singer and actor from all accounts. I agree with Woodduck's post and also with Viva's opinion that only Merrill can compare as far as American baritones.


I discovered him researching the contests and thought his voice was very beautiful. Therefore he is well represented in the contests. He was in a lot of movies including one scene of him singing shirtless.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Better than Warren, Merrill and MacNeil?


Yes. But not better than Richard Bonelli!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Tibbett fans will be pleased to note that Marston has Tibbett's complete Victor recordings in the works:

https://www.marstonrecords.com/pages/future


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

wkasimer said:


> Yes. But not better than Richard Bonelli!


Never heard Bonelli. I'll give a listen!


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

The American I find closest is MacNeil at his best but he was so variable both vocally and artistically. Merril's production seems closer to Tibbets and he almost never varies. I wish I could hear what Battistini and Amato truly sounded like! I find Tibbets sound pretty intoxicating!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

ScottK said:


> Never heard Bonelli. I'll give a listen!


Bonelli had the misfortune of being overshadowed by Tibbett and John Charles Thomas, and later by Warren at a time when American audiences seemed to prioritize vocal size and sheer volume over artistry.

Here's a sample:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

vivalagentenuova said:


> Much. Merrill is the only one who comes close, *and that's primarily for beauty of sound.*


So...the most important aspect of singing? I would hope that would bump him up significantly even if he isn't your favorite haha


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

wkasimer said:


> Yes. But not better than Richard Bonelli!


Loved him! Probably because of song style and period, he reminded me of Thomas but I don't remember Thomas' voice being that rich. The approach to the song sounded perfect!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> So...the most important aspect of singing? I would hope that would bump him up significantly even if he isn't your favorite haha


I'm a big fan of Merrill, but I will take Tibbett over him because Tibbett had an equally beautiful voice imo and was a superior interpreter, giving him the advantage.

I'm glad you mentioned Bonelli, wkasimir. I he doesn't come immediately to my mind as an American baritone because of his stage name, though of course he is, and he's a great one. Probably equal to Tibbett, and the two are certainly superior to those who came after, with Merrill being close as mentioned.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> So...the most important aspect of singing? I would hope that would bump him up significantly even if he isn't your favorite haha


I'm a big fan of Merrill, but I will take Tibbett over him because Tibbett had an equally beautiful voice imo and was a superior interpreter, giving him the advantage.

I'm glad you mentioned Bonelli, wkasimir. I he doesn't come immediately to my mind as an American baritone because of his stage name, though of course he is, and he's a great one. Probably equal to Tibbett, and the two are certainly superior to those who came after, with Merrill being close as mentioned.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> It's Tibbett.


Or Tibet. But that's a whole other thread.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

vivalagentenuova said:


> I'm a big fan of Merrill, but I will take Tibbett over him because Tibbett had an equally beautiful voice imo and was a superior interpreter, giving him the advantage.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned Bonelli, wkasimir. I he doesn't come immediately to my mind as an American baritone because of his stage name, though of course he is, and he's a great one. Probably equal to Tibbett, and the two are certainly superior to those who came after, with Merrill being close as mentioned.


I didn't mention him, that was someone else.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I didn't mention him, that was someone else.





vivalagentenuova said:


> I'm glad you mentioned Bonelli, *wkasimir*.


.....................................


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

vivalagentenuova said:


> .....................................


ah, I lazily skimmed and assumed that was in response to me because I was the one quoted. mea culpa.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> Much. Merrill is the only one who comes close, and that's primarily for beauty of sound.


I agree 100%!

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Tibbett fans will be pleased to note that Marston has Tibbett's complete Victor recordings in the works:
> 
> https://www.marstonrecords.com/pages/future


That's fantastic news!

N.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm surprised to hear so many in favor of Merrill as Tibbet's runner up among American baritones. The voice is gorgeous of course and his Il Balen is a top five live performance, from the standpoint of beauty, for me. But I essentially never think of him doing anything extra interpretively. MacNeil differs widely in his quality through the years but his first Rigoletto, his Tonio in the house were to me individual and at moments extremely human, something I never think of with Merrill. Also , I just plain prefer his sound.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Is London chopped liver?


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

nina foresti said:


> Is London chopped liver?


Don't you think of him as a group by himself Nina? Just doesn't share that much repertory with these guys. And for a more direct answer.....ANYTHING BUT chopped liver!!! He brought it!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

ScottK said:


> Don't you think of him as a group by himself Nina? Just doesn't share that much repertory with these guys. And for a more direct answer.....ANYTHING BUT chopped liver!!! He brought it!!


Fifteen words=


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

nina foresti said:


> Fifteen words=


Don't get it, but I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

ScottK said:


> Don't get it, but I LOVE IT !!!


This website (for some idiotic reason) requires you to have 15 letters in order to post! LOL


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

nina foresti said:


> This website (for some idiotic reason) requires you to have 15 letters in order to post! LOL


Love it even more!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> This website (for some idiotic reason) requires you to have 15 letters in order to post! LOL


Oh no! 
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

You need to have 15 of _something,_ though not necessarily letters. Luckily there's no rule about what color they have to be (a hint for those who haven't discovered the workaround).


----------



## eblackadder (10 mo ago)

Tibbett, Warren and Milnes are my three favorite American baritones. Merrill has never done much for me.


----------

